# BMQ Question - Trying to hard?



## John_NL (21 Apr 2012)

I have given a lot of though to joining the Army lately. Requested my app, and I am setting out to make sure I am way above the "Minimum Fitness Requirement". I told that to a friend of mine. Who in returned told me that at BMQ I should do what is asked but avoid going over it. My brother told me much the same years ago. 

Why is this? I heard they will push you harder if you even start off above the goals they want. I can see this if true. You are there to improve. Should I go to BMQ with the goal of giving 110% or is that a huge no no. 

(PS: My plan is to give 100% either way. I just want to know why some people don't)


----------



## RCDtpr (21 Apr 2012)

In the military many perks/courses go to the guys who are fit.  Your reputation in the army starts in BMQ and trust me....it will follow you to the regiment.

Give 110% and do the best you can.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Apr 2012)

Whoever told you not to give 100% on PT is a moron. If you're a bag of hammers on PT at BMQ, RCDCpl is right, it follows you around and you'll be "that guy" until you do an Ironman/Mountain Man to prove you're finally fit.


----------



## stealthylizard (21 Apr 2012)

Even if you are a bag of hammers at PT, give it everything you have and more.  That reputation will also follow you. It may even give you a cool moniker like 4x4 low,  ;D.  I was that bag of hammers during Infantry DP1, but I was given more respect for trying my damnedest over those who weren't giving any effort despite them having no problems with keeping up.


----------



## John_NL (21 Apr 2012)

Thanks all.

Bag of Hammers? Dead Weight?

Another question. How many push / sit ups could you do before BMQ? And how many can you do now roughly.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Apr 2012)

Bag of hammers is military slang for being useless. Hammers is the internet polite term.


----------



## John_NL (21 Apr 2012)

Ah thanks.


----------



## Miller97 (22 Apr 2012)

57. Always give 100%. Whether it's a ruckmarch or a party. Give everything you have.


----------



## Nyxis (22 Apr 2012)

We had a guy on our course who was in GREAT shape and during the PT test when everyone else could not go on, everyone was cheering to see what lv he could get to. And no the staff were not harder on him by any means.  Give it your all and have fun.

The instructors were impressed that we gave that amount of support to someone else and they were impressed with this guys PT. 

I don't remember what lv he got to but it was the highlight of the day.


----------



## infantryian (22 Apr 2012)

I think that you maybe have misinterpreted what you were told. You don't want to slack off, but don't want to stick out like a sore thumb. Being noticed because you are good at PT is okay. Being noticed because your bunk looks better than your buddy's is not. The difference there being "how come you were able to take the time to make your stuff look great, but never helped buddy out" vs. You were in shape before you got there and your buddy just got off the couch.


----------



## Lare (24 Apr 2012)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Being noticed because your bunk looks better than your buddy's is not. The difference there being "how come you were able to take the time to make your stuff look great, but never helped buddy out" vs. You were in shape before you got there and your buddy just got off the couch.



I can attest to this... One of our first inspections, I had never ironed in my life, so worked on one of my shirts one evening, just trying to get it to look perfect. Next morning during inspection, my Mcpl came through, said I had nice shirts, and carried on with the rest of my section. 10 minutes later he called as all into the laundry room and calmly asked who it was that he had said had good shirts. Me being completely naive instantly piped up, "Me Mcpl!". I ended up doing the entire sections shirts that night...

As far as being a PT Champ, to continue beating a dead horse, In my miniscule career of courses, I've never once seen someone 'picked on' or treated worse for being in good shape. Do your best, help your buds where you can, and you'll be fine.

-Mike


----------



## John_NL (2 May 2012)

Thanks again. Seems like solid advice.


----------



## Ayrsayle (2 May 2012)

From my limited experience,

Always strive for excellence, Quietly. You'll find lots of people who think they are amazing and talk about it often - those are the people the staff tend to zero in on and make miserable. As long as you prove yourself capable and avoid bragging about it, you'll likely be left alone by staff and respected by peers alike.


----------



## m.k (4 May 2012)

give it 100%, don't be an a**hole, help your buddies when you can.


----------



## pthebeau (2 Aug 2012)

Reputation aside, BMQ is the very first thing you do in your CF career.  Do you start every job doing the minimum?    No.  Most people start their job off by giving all they have, thanks to their excitement and energy.

This goes for everything in life:
The minute you allow your mind to worry about "min-max" (minimum effort for maximum return), is when you're taking energy away from doing your best.  Strive for excellence in everything you do.  Not only will you be known and noticed for it, you will develop great inner pride and confidence, allowing you to keep at it regardless of what people know and notice.  

This goes for helping others:
Helping others, otherwise known as mindfulness/kindness/friendship, is probably the most rewarding feeling in one's life.  Being selfish never yields true happiness.  In my opinion, the more you help others, the more others will help you when you need it.  This help can come in many ways, including a solid friend cheering you up when you miss your gf back home.


----------



## SentryMAn (2 Aug 2012)

Give your 100% for yourself at BMQ and then give another 110% to your section mates to make sure they get to 100% too.

At the end of the day you might finish a run 10mins ahead of the slower guys, what the staff want to see is how you deal with that, not that you can run 10kms in 40mins.


----------

